# Surprise bathroom reno for my wife



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

So whilst my wife and son are away in the UK for 3 weeks I am attempting a complete bathroom reno. All the hardware is being replaced, but in the same space so not too much plumbing. Started with the bath as the old one was only 15" deep and not really much use for bathing. Had aplumber come round and fit the new bath in the same space, I had removed all the drywall so it was just the framing. After this I fitted Hardibacker half inch board and then taped my gapes between boards with mold resistant mesh tape and made sure there were never 4 corners meeting. Then it was onto the tiling stage, I am still doing this as I have never tiled before a friend started me off by adding a baton in the centre of the wall and starting at the top half for the tiling and in the dead centre of the area not left to right. Not going too badly atm, just need to finish my tiling tonight so I can grout tomorrow night. Then I need to pull up the floor tiles and add backerboard to the floors and tile those, also adding Nuheat to the floor. Then its a new vanity and toilet install and some painting. I hope that I have enough time to complete the project, they get back on May 30th. I will try and add pictures tonight.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

The cat's outta the bag now!! Sounds like a good creative idea, suprise, new bathroom, very cool, waiting for some pics


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

So I grouted the tiles on Saturday night and as it was my first time I was pretty pleased with my efforts although there does seem to be an excessive amount of grout left in the corners as I could not really get to these areas with the grout float. Is there a good way of removing this grout from the tiles? My main concern is the stone and glass decorative tiles I have used as they are dark and the grout is white.


----------



## buenrostrox (Nov 5, 2008)

wedge22 said:


> So I grouted the tiles on Saturday night and as it was my first time I was pretty pleased with my efforts although there does seem to be an excessive amount of grout left in the corners as I could not really get to these areas with the grout float. Is there a good way of removing this grout from the tiles? My main concern is the stone and glass decorative tiles I have used as they are dark and the grout is white.


I'm not sure what you're going to be able to do if the grout is completely dry now, but using an old rag to rub the excess off the corners has worked great for me, just watch how much pressure you put on it so you don't start digging more out than you need to.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Waiting on those pics!


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay here are some pics from my phone, my wife had the camera whilst she was away in the UK. Unfortunately I forgot to take one before I started.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

I have set the floor tiles and my wife then grouted them which looked good, at first, now after sealing the grout some of it has discoloured from black to a grey shade. We have also painted the entire room. It just needs an electrician for the heating mat and a new light fixture. Baseboards need installing, toilet and then the vanity and sink. I will post some better photos tonight.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Here are the extra pictures.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks very nice!


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Here are some pics, its nearly completed, just needs some finishing touches.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow. I'm digging the black tile and oversized sink. What kind of light fixtures did you go with?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

It turned out real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

VERY nice! Was your wife surprised and how does she like it?


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys  My wife likes it alot, the light is a halogen ceiling unit, I will try and post a picture of it.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe I know that set its from Ikea. I was going to buy this set it looks really nice in your bathroom I may still get it. I love the oversized sink but the only problem is no counter space. I bet your wife is quite happy.


----------



## Tophatkat (Sep 7, 2008)

bathroom looks great! We used the same medicine cabinet from Ikea, only I think you installed your doors upside down. I installed knobs on ours to match the vanity I got from Lowes.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks nice and came out good along with being a great gift/surprise.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys, here are some recent pictures with everything done.


----------



## Circuit_Breaker (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks quite nice. Is that dry wall or cement board? I know very little about it, other than I have heard people say to use green board and not normal sheet rock in wet locations.

Anyway I love the black & white scheme. The fixtures and window blinds make it look very modern. I could totally go for that when it's time to redo my bathrooms.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

That turned out awesome!!


----------



## TomServo (Sep 6, 2009)

wedge22 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, here are some recent pictures with everything done.


I'm digging the tree branch lattice thingies. Where'd you get those? Another Ikea find?


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

The tree branch lattice things are from Home Outfitters.


----------

